# For Newbies: Betta Tail Types



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a post for newbies in the Betta Fish Keeping World. Here you can find out what tail type your fish is. 

There are many different tail types. Some are long and flowing, and some are short and stubby. And then, There is everything in between. Which one is you fishes tail?

There are many codes for betta fish tails. Here are the most common ones:

VT- Vieltail.
CT- Crown tail. (Not to be confused with combtail)
DT or DBT- Double tail.
HM- Half Moon. (There is also OHM, or Over half moon. This occors when the half moon fins exceed 180*)
SD- Super deltas.
Delta Tail. (It would also be DT, which is why Double tails are commonly refered to as DBTs)
PK- Plakat.


The next fin types are variations of the for common ones, and are less common. 

Comb Tail. (Very similar to the Crown Tail except the rays are more jagged and un-even.)

Spade Or Pintail. (Very similar to Viel Tails except they are larger and come to a point.)

Fan or Roundtail.- Also similar to the delta tail type but they are rounder with shorter rays. 

RT- Rosetail. (Often confuse with HMs but they are really over lapping fins to give a rose appearence.)


Now that you know the codes, lets match your betta fish tail to one of these pictures. Which one is your fish? 
(I will not post pics of variations unless you request it)









Viel Tails (These are the most common betta at a pet store)









Crown Tails (These are probably the 2nd most common)









Double Tails (Notice how it is different from the halfmoon. See the two tails?)









Half Moon










Super Deltas









Delta Tail









Plakat

I hope this helps you Identify what your betta's tail type is. Also, tell me how the post looks. 

Peace!


Edit: Crap I just realized there is already a post on this. >.<
I will be doing more of these "For Newbies" posts, though.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures & great information! Well done!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Pokemom!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a sticky about tail types and colors. I just can't remember what section it's in. lol Getting old!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it's in this one! I realized that too late. >.<

I'm thinking of doing a deseases one as soonas I can remember how to spell it. xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Diseases. lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL Thanks.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

What do you get when you breed a Plakat with a Viel Tail?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Is that a serious breeding question, or the beginnings of a betta joke? If the latter, I'm actually really curious to know the punchline...


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Is that a serious breeding question, or the beginnings of a betta joke? If the latter, I'm actually really curious to know the punchline...


Answer it both ways.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

<<<< super delta


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just to add the proper way to write an acronym for deltas and double tails are:

Double tail : DT
Delta: DeT 

Hopefully that removes some confusion.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I tought my boy was a veil tail but looking st him and the pic of the delta I think he's a delta. Is there anything obvious about the veil or delta that sets them apart. I can never find a pic of a veil flared either and as Kyon is almost always partially flared.


----------

